# My Favorite Biodegradable Hunting Ammo !



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Years ago I did a lot of shooting on land that was privately owed and I did not want to leave marbles, lead or steel on property. that was not mine. I had permission to shoot there and wanted to leave it like I found it. The place at the time had a good supply of Starlings and I did manage to get a few but not many as shots were always far away, I was also a lousier shot then :- )

The bio ammo that would really smack 'um was ~3/4" jawbreakers. Those suckers out of a good size pouch and some good elastic would hit hard at ~20+ yards for sure and maybe a bit further. These jawbreakers weigh in at about 90ish grains +-5gr and put the smack on what ever they hit, including sides of buildings.--- I might add that because of their large surface area there was a lot of blunt trauma to what ever pest I hit.

I used to get these at Win Co, but I don't know if they sell them any more, and right now with the Covid-19 thing going on I'm not about to go shopping for things I really don't need ?

How many of you have used jawbreakers or some sort of candy for hunting ?...another advantage of using this type of ammo is you never go hungry ;- )










wll


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

i have! also used red hots,and the smaller jawbreaker types,also dry lentils and peas,now i got a bunch of clays,but candy is good


----------



## SonoftheRepublic (Jul 3, 2011)

Where marbles, steel or led would be to risky to shoot, I always keep a box of 'Gobstoppers' , (small, round jaw-breaker candy),handy for shooting in "sensitive areas". They're my ammo of choice for those - I 'just-gotta-shoot!' situations, where I need to keep it safe and on the down-low. I also use them to 'soft-shoot' pests and unwanted cats in the back yard. But have no doubt, if you do a full draw with them, they can kill.

I usually pick some up at the dollar-store when I go. They are right at a 1/2" in size and come in bright colors just like in your picture.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

SonoftheRepublic said:


> Where marbles, steel or led would be to risky to shoot, I always keep a box of 'Gobstoppers' , (small, round jaw-breaker candy),handy for shooting in "sensitive areas". They're my ammo of choice for those - I 'just-gotta-shoot!' situations, where I need to keep it safe and on the down-low. I also use them to 'soft-shoot' pests and unwanted cats in the back yard. But have no doubt, if you do a full draw with them, they can kill.
> 
> I usually pick some up at the dollar-store when I go. They are right at a 1/2" in size and come in bright colors just like in your picture.


Gobstoppers may be perfect for small slingshots that I normally shoot BB's with, they would be easy to see fly and OK for close range stuff .. I should check on them. Thank you for the heads up ;- )

wll


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

SonoftheRepublic said:


> Where marbles, steel or led would be to risky to shoot, I always keep a box of 'Gobstoppers' , (small, round jaw-breaker candy),handy for shooting in "sensitive areas". They're my ammo of choice for those - I 'just-gotta-shoot!' situations, where I need to keep it safe and on the down-low. I also use them to 'soft-shoot' pests and unwanted cats in the back yard. But have no doubt, if you do a full draw with them, they can kill.
> 
> I usually pick some up at the dollar-store when I go. They are right at a 1/2" in size and come in bright colors just like in your picture.


Those are the ones,lol


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

I have been shooting those the past few days and at 25ish yards and in they hit like a tone of bricks.

I love watching them sail and at that range they really make quite a commotion when they hit. I let a couple loose at a brick wall at around 20 ish yards and watched it explode to bits, They weigh a little more than a 5/8' marble but are bigger so they slow down a lot faster.

For a pigeon hunter that is in that 15-25 yard range of your quarry you surely will be putting food on the table !

wll


----------

